# I-Lap VS. Trak mate



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

i was wanting to know if anybody has tried either system and what are the pros and cons of the systems.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am in season #2 with the I-Lap system with out so much as a hick-up!

It has been great... Super small transponders & pretty inexpensive! The whole system was inexpensive in comparison...

Very user friendly software, & tech. support was very helpful(had a transponder go bad after a year, they covered it 100%!)

You will need a transponder bridge, .....easily made out of PVC.


----------



## ooapieceacandy (Aug 25, 2010)

*re-Trackmate*

Hi
We have a Trackmate system that we use on our private track. We have 5 pickups which allows us to cover a 7' lane outdoors or we use 1 receiver indoors on 1 lane for our miniZ's. There are over 1000 unique transponder numbers, so when you have registered, the software recognizes you and puts your name on the screen. We have 6 transponders right now and have had no issues with the system. Trackmate uses a regular cat5 cable for the return to the computer and comes with a 25' cable which we can substitute with a 50' cat5 cable for greater distance from the laptop. However you need an older laptop with a serial port, so any old laptop will work, you do not need a state-of -the-art machine. 
The system has different signals for say your personal best, fastest lap over-all and uses user picked signals for each case. 
Our complete system cost nearly $400. I think that this inexpensive system gives lots of bang for the buck. The one feature I would like would be the announcement of the time as you pass while practicing. We are trying to get a software guy to program this feature into the software for us.
This is my biased feelings about Trackmate. Hope this can ad to the confusion.
regards
Philip


----------

